# BC-Gilde PvP Server Horde



## Salakan (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi ihr Gildensuchenden, herzlich willkommen in diesem Thread von uns.

Wir die *<Myrmidonen>* werden mit dem World of Warcraft Addon Burning Crusader auf einem neuen oder neueren PvP-Server eine Horden-Gilde starten. Uns ist auch bewusst, dass wir hier wohl nur eine Gilde unter viele sind, die sich vorweg gründen. Doch wir sind atm 20 Mann, die aus der PvE Allianz-Gilde hervorgegangen sind, also eine Gilde mit Zukunft.

Wir sind im Moment ca 20 Weggefährten, welche im PvE und PvP Bereich das High-End Content von WoW erfolgreich gemeistert haben. Doch nun reizt uns doch ein neuer Server und eine neue Gemeinschaft. Daher suchen wir noch erfahrende Recken, die mit uns diesem Weg gehen wollen. Die spätere Gildenstruktur könnt ihr unserem Forum entnehmen, natürlich werden wir im späteren verlauf das Führungsteam der Gemeinschaft ausbauen, um diese erfolgreich leiten zu können.

Wir suchen auch nur erfahrende Recken, da beim Addon BC die Raidinstanzen auf 25 Mann gekürzt werden und man so durch eine kleinere Gemeinschaft natürlich sich auf jeden einzelnen verlassen kann und muss, um so alle vor uns liegenden Aufgaben zu bewältigen. Auch wenn wir eine PvE-Gilde sein werden, so wir doch im gewissen Maße eine Skillfreiheit gewährt, denn in kleinern Raidinstanzen werden die Hybriden z.B mehr Aufgaben übernehmen müssen.

Doch nun genug erzählt, nun hab ich für euch ein paar Informationen noch mal zusammengefasst.

Homepage: http://www.diemyrmidonen.de/ (Homepage nur vorläufig, wird noch verbessert nach dem Wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

*Wir bieten euch:*

- ein sehr gut geregeltes Gildensystem
- nette Gildenmember / -leitung
- gerechtes DKP System
- High End Content
- Teamspeak-Server
- Vernünftige Homepage


*Wir erwarten von euch:*

- Aktivität, Hilfsbereitschaft und ein gutes soziales Verhalten
- Ihr solltet genügend Zeit für lange Raids mitbringen ( 4 Abende in der Woche )
- Freude am Spiel
- Altersgrenze wird bei 18 sein, Ausnahmen werden gesondert geprüft.

So haben wir mit diesem Thread euer Interesse an einem Neuanfang geweckt, so schaut einfach bei uns auf der Homepage nach, dort findet ihr noch ein paar Informationen zu uns.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Salakan
<Ratsherr der Myrmidonen>


----------



## Kharell (30. Dezember 2006)

Wart ihr nichtmal eine Allianzgilde?


----------



## Salakan (30. Dezember 2006)

Kharell schrieb:


> Wart ihr nichtmal eine Allianzgilde?



Ja haben uns aber umentschieden und alte Post kann man ja net löschen leider. Nun sind wir nach reiflicher Überlegung doch auf Hordenseite gewechselt und wollen auf einem PvP Server doch eine PvE Gilde gründen mit  Arena Stammtruppen


----------



## Kharell (30. Dezember 2006)

Salakan schrieb:


> Ja haben uns aber umentschieden und alte Post kann man ja net löschen leider. Nun sind wir nach reiflicher Überlegung doch auf Hordenseite gewechselt und wollen auf einem PvP Server doch eine PvE Gilde gründen mit  Arena Stammtruppen



Die Horde von Troja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevenfan (1. Januar 2007)

hi wollte auch wenn bc rauskommt neu anfangen hab aktuell noch nen 53 shamie taure auf heal getrimmt auf tichondrius. also wenn ihr lust habt würde gerne mit machen bin schon eine ewigkeit auf der horde wo durch ich mich dort auch sehr gut auskenne bringe also auch erfahrung mit.


----------



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Also ich glaube ihr Myrmidonen seid auf Frostwolf. Aufjedenfall gibt es dort eine Gilde mit dem Namen <Myrmidonen>.

MFG


----------



## Salakan (3. Januar 2007)

Finityhexer schrieb:


> Also ich glaube ihr Myrmidonen seid auf Frostwolf. Aufjedenfall gibt es dort eine Gilde mit dem Namen <Myrmidonen>.
> 
> MFG



Es gibt auf so vielen Realm schon so viele Gilden mit diversen Namen. Da mag es sein, dat man früher oder später Doppelnamen auftachen außerhalb der Realmpools. Nein wir haben mit dieser Gilde nix zu tun und werden auf einen der neuen PvP Realms starten, wenn BC im Laden ist. Kennst ja den Spruch gell, Glauben kannst in der Kirche und Wissen ist macht oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Salakan (5. Januar 2007)

/pushed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. House (5. Januar 2007)

Sry aber da muss nun einfach ma die Wahrheit her.... 
die spinnen... als das noch ne ally gilde aufm pve server war, wurde ma ein Thread eröffnet, in dem nur ma gefragt wurde was man von PvP server halten würde... 
darauf hin wurde man angemotzt, thread gelöscht, und man sollte ja nicht an den entscheidungen der Gildenleitung rütteln......

So was is nun es wird ne Horde gilde auf nem pvp server... wo ist da der Sinn frag ich euch... (es lief ein Vote der klar gegen Horde lief)
aber nein Gildenleitung ist der Boss und was die sagen ist gesetzt....

Sry leute das sind in meinen Augen keine richtigen Gilden Leader... also tut ihr gutes daran euch was anderes zu suchen.....


----------



## Salakan (5. Januar 2007)

Wir sind immer noch eine PvE Gilde....nur das wir auf einen PvP Server auf Hordenseite nun gehen....und wenn du den Thread ins unsern Forum gelesen hättest oder dich mal im TS mal blicken gelassen hättest, wüßtest du auch wieso...btw....

und nur weil du nun anscheinend dein Ego verletzt ist, solltest du nicht über andere Leute und deren Gründen urteilen, wenn du niemals mit denen gesprochen hast. 

Ferner erklär mir mal, wieso bisher nur 2 Member abgesagt haben nämlich du & Leo...der Rest ist hoch erfreut drüber (über den Wechsel ! )........aber nun gut, in Deutschland gilt freie Meinung für jedermann. Also viel Spaß euch weiterhin...und wer nicht zu uns will, der will halt nicht ganz einfach....fertig aus.

mfg

P.S ich könnte ja nun wie du nachtreten wegen dem was viele Mages gesagt haben über deinen "Führungstil" etc. aber sowas finde ich einfach nur kindlich und lächerlich genauso wie deinen Thread, vondaher laße ich es und denk mir meinen Teil nur.


----------



## Salakan (8. Januar 2007)

Nun suchen wir noch folgende Klassen:


      2 Krieger
      2 Druiden
      2 Schamanen
      2 Paladin
      1 Jäger


----------



## Panicwolf (8. Januar 2007)

Ich sags ja: Die Horde wird die neue Allianz!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find den Schritt mutig. Immerhin verzichtet ihr auf den Scherbenweltkontent, zumindest, bis ihr 60er habt. Und ich schätz mal, die Horde kann paar fähige Palas brauchen. Die miesen Hunter könnt ihr behalten^^


----------



## Salakan (10. Januar 2007)

Panicwolf schrieb:


> Ich sags ja: Die Horde wird die neue Allianz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




/danke sehr und btw pushed


----------



## Salakan (12. Januar 2007)

Nach einer Umfrage im Forum gehen wir auf den neuen Realm "Blutkessel"...wir sehen uns ingame oder im Realmforum.

Viel Spass euch allen


----------



## Redis (8. Juni 2007)

Ich bin selbst auf Blutkessel, ich werd euch mal beobachten.....rofl.....
bin nicht wirklich überzeugt von euch.......xD

Heute ist der 08.Juni.2007 ich hoffe aus euch ist etwas ordentliches geworden..... wie gesagt ich sehs mir selbst an......wozu gibs das 
Arsonal!!!


----------

